# Aspire Nautilus AIO Nic Salt Coils



## GypsyMenace (27/12/18)

I am desperately looking for the nic salt coils for the Aspire Nautilus AIO. Who has stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

GypsyMenace said:


> I am desperately looking for the nic salt coils for the Aspire Nautilus AIO. Who has stock?



You haven't Googled, have you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/12/18)

I don't have the NS coils but I do have some of the 1.6 ohm BVC coils here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------

